# How much to feed?



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have 6 hens at about 16 weeks old. I am feeding them pellets and think I may be under feeding them. How much should I feed them per chicken per day ?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I feed two cups in the morning and two cups in the evening. Chickens are perfectly fine!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

What makes you think you are underfeeding?


----------



## sajana (Jul 29, 2013)

*interaction forum*

Easy to interact in the world easily. If have capacity to discuss with every chicken.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Fuzzball - thanks. Is that per chicken or for how many chickens?

Bee - just from what I've been reading really. 

Sanjana - I have no idea what you are trying to say but ease DO NOT try to explain further.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I feed about 4 - 6 cups of feed in the morning to approx. 35ish bird (lol haven't counted recently). I free range all day for the rest of their food. I give kitchen scraps thru out the day.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

jmc0319 said:


> Fuzzball - thanks. Is that per chicken or for how many chickens?
> 
> Bee - just from what I've been reading really.
> 
> Sanjana - I have no idea what you are trying to say but ease DO NOT try to explain further.


LOLOL...agreed!

I'd say, if you look at your birds and they are in good body condition, you cannot easily see the keel bone or feel it when you pick up the adult birds, they are active and bright of eye and feather, you are feeding adequate amounts.

Each flock and breed require different amounts of feed, so it is hard to judge or tell another how much food to place out for their birds.

My rule of thumb is to put out what they can clean up pretty well in 15-30 min. with a little left over for snacking later...but not too much or the rodents will avail themselves of it.

I've never measured food in all the years I've had chickens...we just use the same reasoning one would use with feeding kids. If they clean it up to quickly and scrape the plate, feed a little more. If they leave a lot on their plates, feed less. If they look healthy and in reasonable body weight, the amounts are correct.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

They seem healthy to me but you would know better. Here is a picture


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

They look good to me but the real test is usually in picking them up and palpating their body. They look to be young, immature birds so it's difficult to gauge body condition on them because their breasts have not filled out yet. 

For now, I'd just feed as described above and watch. 

A slim, active bird will outlay a fat bird all week long and twice on Sundays...an overly fat bird will develop ovulation issues and have difficulty having eggs past the fat deposits around her oviduct. 

As time goes along you'll be able to see the difference between a bird with good body conditioning and one that hasn't got it, but at the age your birds are in, that is difficult...they are all leggy and lean at that age.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Excellent feedback thank you very much!!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

jmc0319 said:


> Fuzzball - thanks. Is that per chicken or for how many chickens?
> 
> Bee - just from what I've been reading really.
> 
> Sanjana - I have no idea what you are trying to say but ease DO NOT try to explain further.


It works for my 6 chickens.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

jmc0319 said:


> I have 6 hens at about 16 weeks old. I am feeding them pellets and think I may be under feeding them. How much should I feed them per chicken per day ?


All they can eat.

I have a feeder that I usually fill twice a week.

If they pecked out a bunch of feed onto the ground, then I don't refill the feeder until they have it all pecked up.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks but now I have a plethora of choices to pick from. More confused now than before.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

jmc0319 said:


> Thanks but now I have a plethora of choices to pick from. More confused now than before.


 That's how it is on a public forum...you will get plenty of advice from which to choose. Then it's back in your lap as to what sounds reasonable and prudent...to you.

No worries...you'll work it all out. Chickens are easy at the bottom of things.


----------



## jmc0319 (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh yes understood. No complaints here at all. I thank each of you for your valuable feedback. Please keep it coming as I am sure I will have many more questions while I undertake this new endeavor


----------

